# مكتبة طين الحفر Drilling Mud



## NOC_engineer (24 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سيتم في هذا الموضوع وضع أكبر مجموعة ممكنة من الكتب المتعلقة بطين الحفر Drilling Mud
نتمنى لكم الفائدة مع هذا الموضوع..


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Mud Training*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Mud Training

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Mud Engineering*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Mud Engineering

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (18 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Mud Types, Mud Data & Hydraulics*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Mud Types, Mud Data & Hydraulics

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا 

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Mud Engineering Handbook*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Mud Engineering Handbook

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Advanced Mud Logger Manual*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Advanced Mud Logger Manual

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (29 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Basic Mud Logging*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Basic Mud Logging

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Basic Mud Logging Sensors*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Basic Mud Logging Sensors

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Mud Loggers Manual*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Mud Loggers Manual

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## شلمبرجير111 (5 سبتمبر 2014)

استاذي الفاضل احتاج كتب في المد لوقينق الروابط كلها غير صالحة


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 سبتمبر 2014)

شلمبرجير111 قال:


> استاذي الفاضل احتاج كتب في المد لوقينق الروابط كلها غير صالحة


أخي الكريم .. كل الروابط شغالة !!
الكتب الأربعة الأخيرة هي عن Mud Logging


----------



## NOC_engineer (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Mud Logging Pre-Training Guide*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Mud Logging Pre-Training Guide

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Mud Engineering*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Mud Engineering

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Effects of Water-based Drilling Muds & Cuttings*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Effects of Water-based Drilling Muds & Cuttings

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (29 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Oil-Based Drilling Mud*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Oil-Based Drilling Mud

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (7 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب Effect of Variable Rheological Properties of Drilling Muds and Cements on the Temperature*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب
Effect of Variable Rheological Properties of Drilling Muds and Cements on the Temperature

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (12 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب Rheology of Drilling Mud*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Rheology of Drilling Mud

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*فلم بعنوان Rheology of Drilling Mud*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فلم بعنوان Rheology of Drilling Mud

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب Mud Check Training School*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Mud Check Training School

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Mud Removal from Schlumburger*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Mud Removal from Schlumburger

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (5 نوفمبر 2014)

أرجو تبليغي عن الروابط التي لا تعمل لتصليحها


----------

